
What it feels like to drive a Tesla on autopilot - salmonet
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/02/01/what-it-feels-like-to-drive-a-tesla-on-autopilot/
======
NoGravitas
Somehow, I imagine the “take control” alarm sounding just like the red alert
klaxon from Star Trek TOS.

